# best hive locations



## veserbd (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi There, general hive location question.
We have plenty of natural plants and pollen around here. Limited open field space in Western NC. What are the downsides to placing a hive close to a thicket of trees, terraced into a grassy hill ( hive would get some shade) ?
thanks for any comments
Belynda


----------



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

veserbd said:


> Hi There, general hive location question.
> We have plenty of natural plants and pollen around here. Limited open field space in Western NC. What are the downsides to placing a hive close to a thicket of trees, terraced into a grassy hill ( hive would get some shade) ?
> thanks for any comments
> Belynda


Hi,Bel; I'm new but ... the old-time beeks tell me full-sun (all day) keeps small hive beetles away, and the bees generally don't mind the heat (they're heat-lovers anyhow); they air-condition nicely via wings.

My 2 hives only get dappled sun most of the day and maybe 4-5 hrs of direct sun (late). And .... small hive beetles are all over the place!


----------



## veserbd (Jun 25, 2016)

mlanden said:


> Hi,Bel; I'm new but ... the old-time beeks tell me full-sun (all day) keeps small hive beetles away, and the bees generally don't mind the heat (they're heat-lovers anyhow); they air-condition nicely via wings.
> 
> My 2 hives only get dappled sun most of the day and maybe 4-5 hrs of direct sun (late). And .... small hive beetles are all over the place!



Thanks for your response! That is helpful to consider. I also am a relatively new beekeeper ( 5th season), and feel newer all the time.
I have learned the hard way that one way to keep beetles and wax moths at bay is to reduce empty space in the hive.


----------

